# Stormhill Miller sires jumpers?



## GrassHorse (3 July 2010)

I need some help making up my mind as to whether I should use Stormhill Miller or not. I went to see him today, I was impressed. I have a well related Ginger Dick mare who is now 22. She has lots of cysts so my vet said go local with the mare as her chances of going in foal are slim. I am really looking for a quality filly foal. So, my question is this...

Does Stormhill Miller get jumpers. Can you name a few?


----------



## Bearskin (4 July 2010)

Have not seen him in the flesh and have only seen a few of his stock, however from what I have seen I would suspect he is better at producing eventers rather than jumpers, unless used on a good, big boned and good jumping mare.  Would need to see a few more to be able to give really positive advice.


----------



## Irishlife (4 July 2010)

I have a Stormhill Miller mare and she has phenomenal scope however her dam line is pure SJ , Her two sons and daughter all have the same scope and ability, my 4 year old is aimed at Eventing and prefers his cross country to SJ.

He is an underrated sire and gives a lot of quality, looks and movement to his offspring. I would not classify him solely as an SJ sire. As an all purpose, particularly eventing stallion he is first rate.  Parkside on here owns his dam and also used to own the Badminton horse of Paul Tapners - Stormhill Michael.


----------



## magic104 (5 July 2010)

GrassHorse said:



			I need some help making up my mind as to whether I should use Stormhill Miller or not. I went to see him today, I was impressed. I have a well related Ginger Dick mare who is now 22. She has lots of cysts so my vet said go local with the mare as her chances of going in foal are slim. I am really looking for a quality filly foal. So, my question is this...

Does Stormhill Miller get jumpers. Can you name a few?
		
Click to expand...

Juparana Flight there will be others Im sure, but his daughter Stormhill Flight is being evented as it seems most of his offspring, but will have a look.


----------



## GrassHorse (5 July 2010)

One of his offspring recently qualified for the 3 year old future event horse loose jumping final at the dublin horse show. This is no easy feat. At the qualifiers they are tested on jumping technique and type among other things.  Stormhill Miller horse have a nice step, thats for sure.


----------



## Irishlife (5 July 2010)

magic104 said:



			Juparana Flight there will be others Im sure, but his daughter Stormhill Flight is being evented as it seems most of his offspring, but will have a look.
		
Click to expand...

Juparana Flight is my very own Stormhill Miller mare!!!!!


----------



## Irishlife (5 July 2010)

GrassHorse said:



			One of his offspring recently qualified for the 3 year old future event horse loose jumping final at the dublin horse show. This is no easy feat. At the qualifiers they are tested on jumping technique and type among other things.  Stormhill Miller horse have a nice step, thats for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Stormhill Miller himself was actually pretty good over a pole, I have a pic somewhere and he does pass on superb movement. The little horse in my avatar pic is his 4 yo grandson.  I recall Carl Hanley was jumping one SJ before he went to Germany and also there are some terrific show horses as he passes on the looks too.

http://www.stormhillstud.co.uk/

This link is Stormhill Millers breeders website where you will find all his background and achievements.


----------



## catts (5 July 2010)

Where is he standing in Ireland?


----------



## magic104 (5 July 2010)

catts said:



			Where is he standing in Ireland?
		
Click to expand...

Well his owner is listed as James Shannon, Co Wicklow


----------



## magic104 (5 July 2010)

GrassHorse said:



			I need some help making up my mind as to whether I should use Stormhill Miller or not. I went to see him today, I was impressed. I have a well related Ginger Dick mare who is now 22. She has lots of cysts so my vet said go local with the mare as her chances of going in foal are slim. I am really looking for a quality filly foal. So, my question is this...

Does Stormhill Miller get jumpers. Can you name a few?
		
Click to expand...

No idea which one this is, & even though it is eventing the pic is of him jumping a show jump.  Looks pretty useful.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/marketplace/classified/4-details-horses-for-sale_234293.htm

Then you have another Stormhill Sun Bean
http://www.dvsportshorses.co.uk/for-sale/8.html


----------



## catts (6 July 2010)

magic104 said:



			Well his owner is listed as James Shannon, Co Wicklow
		
Click to expand...

Thanks *Magic104*. 

*GrassHorse*, do you have contact details for the Stud? I've been trying to find them on the web as I'd like to use Stormhill Miller on my Jigilo (Jumbo) x Espiritu (Master Spiritus) mare next year, but no luck so far.

Have you looked here for Miller's breeding performance data:

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=stormhill+miller&x=0&y=0

Many thanks
Catts


----------



## GrassHorse (6 July 2010)

The address details in the studbook are;
James (Jim) Shannon
Lugduff
Tinahely 
Arklow
Co Wicklow
(IRE) 0402 38351
(UK) +353 402 38351

Mobile 
(IRE) 087 6403320
(UK) +353 87 6403320


----------



## catts (6 July 2010)

Fantastic, thank you GrassHorse.


----------



## GrassHorse (6 July 2010)

No problem!
I have some pictures here of Stormhill Miller, I took them on saturday. I don't know how to add them to the forum, PM me someone, I will email you them to add?


----------



## GrassHorse (7 July 2010)

Yes! I finally mastered the whole photo bucket thing.
Here is a picture of Stormhill Miller from last saturday. The backround is a bit  saturated but its the best one of him standing.


----------



## magic104 (7 July 2010)

Is it just me, or do his toes look a tad long?


----------



## GrassHorse (7 July 2010)

They sure are!


----------



## Simsar (7 July 2010)

Such a sad photo.


----------



## magic104 (7 July 2010)

Simsar said:



			Such a sad photo.
		
Click to expand...

I would have to agree, as though the photo is taken futher away & at a different angle, he does not look the same horse
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=stormhill+miller&x=8&y=12

His breeder (username anneratcliff) posted on here sometime back, wonder if she would be disapointed to see the above photo....

I feel also that owners of stallions standing at public stud could at least make the effort to groom their boys before showing them off.  For one thing shows a bit of pride in your animals & it is not as if customers have just waltzed off the street.  Sorry, just think it is a small act for owners to do, shows a bit of respect to prosective customers & their stallions.


----------



## GrassHorse (7 July 2010)

I have to say that I didn't mean to project that Stormhill Miller was unhappy at all. He did seem alert and happy and, in my opinion, his accommodation was above standard. I probably doorsteped them a bit by arriving at their yard unannounced with a hogh powered camera. I know that the Shannons are respected people and are well known for their honesty, decency and kindness.


----------



## magic104 (8 July 2010)

GrassHorse said:



			probably doorsteped them a bit by arriving at their yard unannounced with a hogh powered camera. I know that the Shannons are respected people and are well known for their honesty, decency and kindness.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well that explains the ungroomed state then, my fault for assuming you had made an appointment.  I dont think I said he looked unhappy, just he does not look the same horse.  And lets be honest, his toes do look long & that wont do the leg balance any good at all.


----------



## eventrider23 (8 July 2010)

I have to say I like him.  That pic fair enough does not do him justice but then again he looks far better than many stallions I have seen standing at HUGE Irish Studs.  In some of those cases the poor horses are kept in dank dark stalls never seeing light, and in one stud's case where some very top class stallions stand, it almost makes you cry to see these top boys in such conditions so actually based on that he just looks like a stallion that has had a night out or something but is otherwise fine.  Yes his feet are a bit long but again, have seen far far worse from reknowned studs out there.


----------



## Irishlife (8 July 2010)

He is also slightly sway backed which is why he is only S1 category. 

However, handsome is as handsome does and yes his feet need a trim and he hasn't seen a brush in a while but he has nothing to prove to anybody.

The folks that bred my SM mare and have bred some of Ireland's top stallions and jumpers imported him from the UK and passed him to James to stand when they were slowing down. Nothing sad about it. Yes, presentation is great but over here a lot of stallions are one man, one horse shows, kept on the farm with the cattle but as healthy and happy as you would find with plenty of turn out too. Anne his breeder is delighted with him.

Look through the window dressing and see the horse.


----------



## catts (8 July 2010)

Agree with IrishLife on this. Think he's proven himself as a sire and really what's a bit of mud? Proves he's out enjoying himself and not stuck in a dark stable. Now I have to work out how to get a 3 year old filly to him from the UK for 2011 stud season!!! Wonder if his owners might bring him to the UK to stand for a short period of time next year if a few mares could be secured? Hmm. Anyone think this a good idea? Or is it fraught with red tape?


----------



## magic104 (8 July 2010)

Never a mention that he has not proved his worth.  Leaving toes long is unfair on any horse, there is no excuse for not keeping them correctly trimmed.  Though it seems to be a common practice for many owners.  The comment about the mud, well if you are promoting a horse whether for sale or in this case as a stallion, is it not more respectfull to show them off at their best.  It has been explained that no appointment was made & I pointed out it was my fault to have assumed otherwise.


----------



## Simsar (8 July 2010)

magic104 said:



			Never a mention that he has not proved his worth.  Leaving toes long is unfair on any horse, there is no excuse for not keeping them correctly trimmed.  Though it seems to be a common practice for many owners.  The comment about the mud, well if you are promoting a horse whether for sale or in this case as a stallion, is it not more respectfull to show them off at their best.  It has been explained that no appointment was made & I pointed out it was my fault to have assumed otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Well said no excuse for a horse to look like that I'm afraid, sorry he looks like he is covered in old bedding and his feet well he look like he has clogs on, that is doing his legs no favours what so ever.  Terrible.


----------

